# VST with standard portafilter



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I've just received my Vst 18g basket. Can I use it in my standard gaggia portafilter? ((With the little black jobby removed?)) I haven't got my bottomless portafilter yet..

cheers,

Mr O


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Take the black bit out that's for the pressurised basket, just use vst in it


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Kman10 said:


> Take the black bit out that's for the pressurised basket, just use vst in it


Thats what i throught.. Just checking before i sprayed the walls (again)


----------



## JoshMitton (Jan 25, 2015)

Mr O said:


> I've just received my Vst 18g basket. Can I use it in my standard gaggia portafilter? ((With the little black jobby removed?)) I haven't got my bottomless portafilter yet..
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Mr O


Im thinking about getting a vst basket and a bottomless pf, do you mind if i ask where you got yours from?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Bella barista for my VST


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Expect to dial a lot finer than you have been

Assume you have a real tamper too?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah, that could be the problem behind my quick shot.

cheers


----------



## shatners bassoon (Jan 27, 2015)

Mr O said:


> Bella barista for my VST


Apologies if this is a silly question - are they all the same diameter? BB site describes the VST baskets as for 'E61 groupheads' and as a newbie to the espresso world I'm not sure if this is the right type!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## shatners bassoon (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You'll get much better results with a VST, but they're less forgiving. For a VST a good tamper and technique is required. 58.35-58.4 is best.


----------

